# American Pale Ale With Caramel



## cpsmusic (24/4/11)

Hi Guys,

I'm thinking of making an American Pale Ale (AG) for my next brew. I've got a copy of Brewing Classic Styles and I'm interested in trying the "American Pale Ale with Caramel" recipe. Just wondering if anyone has tried this recipe, and also, what commercial beers this is like.

Cheers,

Chris


----------

